# Haflinger Foals!!!



## meggymoo

:shock:  Gosh that sounds horrible. Makes me so sad and angry that people can be so cruel.
Thats really heartwarming that your friend has been saving some, although it must be so hard to chose.

I'd like info on the websites if you dont mind? I'd love to rescue one or two?!?


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## horseoftheyear

omg my haflinger came from austria, i hope she never had to go through that! the thought of my little girl going through something like makes me sick or the thought of other haflinger's being killed


----------



## bolly

I hate animal cruelty, and every aspect of it! x


----------



## alli0707

I know, it's a sad subject. But hey it's life and there isn't anything 'you' can do about it, Besides sign petitions and giving money.I cry alot because of what happens to underserving horses(which is all of them). I wish just once that humans can get turned into an animal that gets slaughtered and see what those poor animals are going through. Maybe that way there won't be 'animal breeding for food'.It's irritating and annoying but I have to just sit back and watch it happen.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

We just need to think positivly. I hate animal cruelty. And I don't really like it when people say, well, that's life. (No offence to anyone that says that. I know it is but I hate to think it) When I'm older, when I have a lot of money, I am going to try and save as much animals as I can.
On the news in the past week, there has been a report that an elephant was stabbed in the fott repedtivly by a zoo keeeper. And neglect on a couple of apes as well. I just don't know how people can possibly live there lives doing such mean things!
I am also against whaling. I hate it. I know that they only use 70% of the meat and the use the meat to eat, put in perfumes, and asain beers. They are also hunting whales on AUSTRALIAN WATERS. They cannot do that. The should AT LEAST be hunnting on there own LEGAL waters instead of invading us and killing our presious whales. Don't you just hate animal cruelty. I'll like to see one day, all the animals that got hurt, come back and bash the people up that hurt them. Let's see how they like it. Oh no, they can just go to a hospital can't they? Whereas the poor little things can't because they people that did it don't care.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Horses are overpopulated, and when people who over-breed and don't want to take care of them, what else can you do but slaughter them if no one will save them and take care of them? Slaughter is a necessary thing. Either way there would just be horses dead everywhere. Not everyone is fortunate enough to know how to take proper care of a horse so thus, dead horses in fields. That is why slaughter is necessary, and I think that those of you who have saved horses from slaughter are good people.


----------



## HoneyBun

oh my gosh thats so mean it makes me want to cry, animals shouldnt be judged like that and be abused like that also its another reason animals are better than humens 
(not the ones that trying to save them ;D)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Harlee rides horses said:


> Horses are overpopulated, and when people who over-breed and don't want to take care of them, what else can you do but slaughter them if no one will save them and take care of them? Slaughter is a necessary thing. Either way there would just be horses dead everywhere. Not everyone is fortunate enough to know how to take proper care of a horse so thus, dead horses in fields. That is why slaughter is necessary, and I think that those of you who have saved horses from slaughter are good people.



Yes, but do you think they could do it a better way? Instead of cutting their throats and letting them bleed to death while being skinned alive, I would much rather them being shot in the head. It's more quicker and they wouldn't feel any pain. Poor things, way so young?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I never said that specific way in slaughtering them was the right way, I think shooting them would be better yes, but if they personally don't want to do that then that's their choice and I highly doubt a couple of people on horseforum are going to change hundreds of peoples preference on how to kill a horse, now people could save the horses, but that's a whole different story.


----------



## I Love Lane

Harlee rides horses said:


> I never said that specific way in slaughtering them was the right way, I think shooting them would be better yes, but if they personally don't want to do that then that's their choice and I highly doubt a couple of people on horseforum are going to change hundreds of peoples preference on how to kill a horse, now people could save the horses, but that's a whole different story.


do not misunderstand me Harlee - I too think that slaughter is required but i just wanted to say on the whole point of "a few people on a horse forum not going to change hundreds of minds". Just out of interest Harlee how do you think that these types of things get changed - it is because 1 person said that they had had enough and voiced their opinion and others decided to join with them. Don't ever think that one person can not make a difference because they can - look at Erin Brockervich..........


----------



## Cheval

This makes me so sad. Haflingers are one of my favorite breeds, and they are adorable.
Stop slaughter, end the abuse!


----------



## my2geldings

What a heart break. Animal cruelty in general breaks my heart. I Have seen some pretty nasty things on slaughter as well as cruelty towards dogs and a few other animals.

It makes me think of the PMU farms as well, same idea. Mass production of not needed foals which are sent to slaughter if not sold to horse buyers. 

Sad, sad situation.


----------



## Dannyayo

*were do you need to go to get them*



jasir18 said:


> Every year thousands of Haflinger Foals are bred just for the entertainment of tourists in Austria and Switzerland. And at the end of the season at around November time thousands get butchered. Just because their mane is too dark or they might have the "wrong" colour! They go on an awful trip across europe to Italy, France or Poland. I have found a video on youtube and its is one of the most heartwrenching things i have ever seen! Foals been beat up a trailer, nasty injuries, fear and this constant screaming for their mums. I have a very close friend who is member of a horse charity. One year the had raised enough cash to rescue 5 of these foals.
> She told me it was the worst thing they ever did. They had to play god and had to decide which foals were gonna live. What they did was, they had a big horse box and they parked it right in this big building where all these horses were waiting around. And the horses that were mostly interested in this box where the ones whose life took a turn for the better. They got rescued.
> 
> I so would love to rescue one of these poor souls but i know i havent got the knowledge just yet.
> 
> I just hope that one day the breeders will change their minds and not breed as much foals anymore.
> 
> If anybody is interested in some websites where you can rescue a hafliner foal let me know!


 were can I get one


----------



## my2geldings

*Links*

I think it would be a good idea to post the links on here directly. I wouldn't mind going thru it myself just to check things out. Thanks


----------



## onetoomany

I would like to see sources on this. I think it must be kept in mind that it is all to easy to fall into the trap of believing the emotional appeals from biased sources. While I'm sure that it does occur it is probably not nearly so dramatized as you may have read. Also keep in mind that this is occuring in Europe. For the most part horse slaughter is regarded in a very different light than it is in America.


----------



## MightTellYou

For my position, I see that this is an Austrian Issue, and so no concern of mine.


----------



## Walkamile

My mother-in-law, who is from Germany, informs me every chance she gets, how delicious horse meat is. :shock: no comment.


----------



## LadyDreamer

I would try it.


----------

